# Stewmac\fedex delivery



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I ordered some tools from Stewmac to help with setting up guitars about 5 weeks ago shipped fedex. About a week ago stewmac deemed the shipment lost and said they'd ship out replacements. I've asked a couple of times for a tracking number as I had one on the original shipment. Then today they get back to me saying one of the items I ordered is actually on back order and only part of the order has shipped. But still not tracking number even though I asked for it again.
I'm wondering if I shouldn't just get my credit card to do a charge back.
My question, is there some where else I can order tools for setting up guitar. One was a tool for adusting relief on a vintage style tele with out having to take the neck off. A radius gauge tool and an action gauge tool.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

As someone who's also awaiting a Stewmac order, I've been looking at Solo Guitars range of tools. Tool in the link below might work for your tele.

Hosco Phillips Head Truss Rod Wrench | Solo Guitars


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I ordered some tools from Stewmac to help with setting up guitars about 5 weeks ago shipped fedex. About a week ago stewmac deemed the shipment lost and said they'd ship out replacements. I've asked a couple of times for a tracking number as I had one on the original shipment. Then today they get back to me saying one of the items I ordered is actually on back order and only part of the order has shipped. But still not tracking number even though I asked for it again.
> I'm wondering if I shouldn't just get my credit card to do a charge back.
> My question, is there some where else I can order tools for setting up guitar. One was a tool for adusting relief on a vintage style tele with out having to take the neck off. A radius gauge tool and an action gauge tool.


I've got a "lost" Stewmac order too. 

A set of string spreaders, ordered March 24/2020. The package didn't come, tracking showed it arrive at Newark NJ on Mar. 25th, and never moving again. I contacted Stewmac on April 21, put on my best sad-face, and they shipped me another set. Neither set has showed up yet. It's almost a month again. They didn't give me a tracking number on the replacement set. I think the whole postal/shipping system network is in shambles. Their time to shine, and they sh1t the bed.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Their time to shine, and they sh1t the bed.



Package volume is through the roof since everyone on the planet is ordering pretty much everything online.. what do you expect??


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> Package volume is through the roof since everyone on the planet is ordering pretty much everything online.. what do you expect??


nothing good, that's for sure.

And yet, when I order from Antique Electronics in Arizona, and ship DHL, I have my order in two days. Just like always.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> no surprises, that's for sure.
> 
> And yet, when I order from Antique Electronics in Arizona, and ship DHL, I have my order in two days. Just like always.


That's because DHL rules over Fedex/UPS... and they don't have their main hub in NY/NJ where the pandemic is raging.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is another option for tools, but it won't be any faster than Solo. Maybe for the people out west.

Luthier Tools + Books / Plans


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

For the standard shipping (or that included with StewMax) they use an obscure FedEx international mail service. 

Essentially, any packages bound for Canada are sent to the FedEx location in NJ. Then, when enough have accumulated to fill a crate or truck or whatever, the whole batch is shipped up to Canada.

Then once here, it's split back out and the individual orders are distributed (though possibly via Canada Post for the last mile).

The delivery is supposed to take place within 2 weeks, but can be as much as 4. Tracking basically ends at NJ.

If it hasn't arrived after 4 weeks, and StewMac can't track it, they are pretty good about making things right.

A package that I ordered last fall is still showing as in NJ, even though it and the replacement both arrived here months ago....


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Solo has greatly expanded the type and variety of tools that they carry, and I'm looking forward to when their showroom reopens. The new location is so much more inviting than the original one out by the airport...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It depends on what you want to order. Solo has some stuff at Ok prices. I actually bought my notched straight edge from Portugal. cheaper than anyone even with shipping.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I've got a "lost" Stewmac order too. A set of string spreaders, ordered March 24/2020. The package didn't come, tracking showed it arrive at Newark NJ on Mar. 25th, and never moving again. I contacted Stewmac on April 21, put on my best sad-face, and they shipped me another set. Neither set has showed up yet. It's almost a month again. *They didn't give me a tracking number on the replacement set.* I think the whole postal/shipping system network is in shambles. Their time to shine, and they sh1t the bed.


Others in this thread have said the same thing. To me that says the problem is at Stewmac, not the shipper. If they can't give you a tracking number they haven't even created a shipping label for it, let alone packed it and got it into Fedex's hands.

I can buy breakdowns at the carriers, but if the carriers aren't getting the packages from the shippers that's something else. Ask for a refund, or get VISA to refund you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Package volume is through the roof since everyone on the planet is ordering pretty much everything online.. what do you expect??


Through this whole pandemic I've ordered and received the following

Guitar from Daves in chicago. UPS took 4 days to arrive
Pedal from Electric mojo guitars. Took 1 day. I think it was UPS
pedal from someone on the forum. Took 4 or 5 days Canada Post
pedal from someone on the forum. Took 3 days Canada Post
Guitar Cables and patch cables cosmo music. Took 2 days Purolator
Rutters Saddles from Rutters. Took about 3 weeks. USPS\Canada Post

The stewmac order was put in about the same time as the order from Rutters. And I've had those saddles sitting here for a few weeks. This was being shipped FedEx. Out of all those orders this is worst experience. Guess I'll have to do a charge back on my credit card and find an alternate source.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

VHTO said:


> For the standard shipping (or that included with StewMax) they use an obscure FedEx international mail service.
> 
> Essentially, any packages bound for Canada are sent to the FedEx location in NJ. Then, when enough have accumulated to fill a crate or truck or whatever, the whole batch is shipped up to Canada.
> 
> ...




You are right. Tracking seems to stop at NJ. After Stewmac says they sent my replacement shipment (minus the back ordered item) I looked at the original shipment tracking and it now says "Nothing to track".


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> It depends on what you want to order. Solo has some stuff at Ok prices. I actually bought my notched straight edge from Portugal. cheaper than anyone even with shipping.


Where in Portugal? Fratermusic on eBay?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Yup


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

knight_yyz said:


> Yup


I remembered you posted about them before, so I searched the forum for Portugal.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

OMG how slow is the shipping from these guys? My order tracking info has not been updated for 3 weeks, I need to order more stuff now but do not really want to give them any more money before getting this order.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vokey design said:


> OMG how slow is the shipping from these guys? My order tracking info has not been updated for 3 weeks, I need to order more stuff now but do not really want to give them any more money before getting this order.


the tracking never does get updated. It always shows the package at Newark NJ, and it stays there forever more. Even after the package has been delivered. Forget tracking. There is no tracking.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Stewmac stuff is so expensive... I let my shipping expire. I am going to buy what I need world wide at 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just recently, I decided to pay for Stewmac's free shipping package. Then I realized how slow they are in shipping things. I know there are certain things that we could only probably buy at Stew Mac but if I can get it elsewhere I'll go there. One of the things Amazon does well, based on my experience, is the shipping part of things. Most of the stuff I get from them I go for the next day delivery. So when I have to wait 2-3 weeks it's kinda annoying. LOL


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks for Posting, I've been dying to order some new guitar tools .. now I know not to ..


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

My only experience with Fedex was bad. They handed the amp off to Canada Post and it arrived broken. Fedex gave me a well-rehearsed run-around until I gave up. The last demand was to ship everything to the States so they can look at it. The pictures I provided of package damage and corresponding cabinet damage could not have been more obvious. I can't slag those assholes enough now.

Purolator likes to drop it outside without even knocking, so they can eff off too. 

Gotta say that Canada Post has been stellar every time. 

I will not order from the States period.


----------



## flemhss (9 mo ago)

About two years ago, I ordered new guitar pedals via FedEx. The problems started at the very beginning when they incorrectly indicated my name on the package. For several days they corrected the typo. After that, they couldn't deliver the parcel to my post office because they were constantly losing it. As a result, I asked for the services of a courier, but he mixed up the address, and some guy received the parcel for me. Even when I moved using the services Partner Network in London ~ Trace-Elliot Man And Van, I had fewer headaches. Workers arrive, pack, take away. As a result, I already had to contact the person who accepted the package for me. But I don't use FedEx services anymore.


----------

